# Picture Frame Wainscoting Layout help



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What about two, longer, more horizontal panels on each wall with the spacing in between the same and on the ends?

Continuous, not picture framed, wainscoating is out of the question? Tufted upholstery fabric and not wood?


----------



## blobula (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that what I'm going to do is two longer horizontal frames. The frames on the right wall will be 3ft long and the frames on the front/longer wall will be 5ft. 

I'm going for a similar look. See attached.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Again, I would aim for the spaces between the "picture frame" trim to be the same distance all the way around the room. That becomes the unifying element. I think then, even though they are a different size, the panels will look fine. You would expect them to be different on different walls.

Just curious how this will work out on the wall with the door? I guess one panel of whatever size on either side of the door?

Looks like it will be a very nice room. Please post a picture of the final product?


----------

